

The Future Of The Web — A Draft - drublic
http://thenittygritty.co/the-future-of-the-web-a-draft
Bastian Allgeier describes his idea of decentralized sytems that build the web in the future focusing on self-distributed servers.
======
drublic
Bastian Allgeier describes his idea of decentralized sytems that build the web
in the future focusing on self-distributed servers.

